# Which Truck?



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have been looking at trucks for a while now. I want a 3/4 ton diesel 4x4 for the sole reason that I have wanted one for 10 years now and haven't been able to get one. It would pretty much be a daily driver with some light towing every once in a while. I know it's overkill but I'm getting tired of settling with a truck that I'm not completely happy with. I have a somewhat tight budget so I have been looking at trucks with over 100,xxx miles. I have it narrowed down to an 03 to early 07 Dodge (5.9L Cummins) or and 03 to early 07 (Classic) Duramax. I am wanting to keep this truck for at least 10 years. I am leaning towards an 06 to early 07 Duramax mainly because of the 6 speed transmission. My question is what would you guys suggest? I know I am probably opening a can of worms but I want a truck that will last and I would like to get quite a bit better fuel mileage than I am getting now (13.5mpg NOT towing). Thanks


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I say drive em both and pick the one you like. I'm partial to Duramax's as i wouldnt trade my 13' with goodies for Kate Upton


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

06-07.5 LBZ Duramax is a bulletproof motor and been proven to be very good and reliable, but they are not cheap even with over a 100k on them.

Go with the Duramax if you can find one cheap or in your price range.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I found an 06 for just under $20K with 171,xxx miles on it. From what I read and have been told (my uncle has an 06 DMAX with around 286K on it) these trucks will go 350K+ that's what I am looking for.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

oOslikOo said:


> I say drive em both and pick the one you like. I'm partial to Duramax's as i wouldnt trade my 13' with goodies for Kate Upton


That must be sooooooooooooooooooome kinda truck buddy!! hahahaha!


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

That sounds like a decent deal and yes they can run over 350k+ if properly taking care of. 


I was in the same boat as you when looking and i got a 2007 duramax and been very happy with it.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> That must be sooooooooooooooooooome kinda truck buddy!! hahahaha!


HAHAHAHA!!! That might of been a sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight exaggeration.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

First, let me say I'm a Ford guy and own two Powestrokes (1996 & 2011). 

The Dodge has the much better engine (Cummins) but the Chevy has the better tranny (Allison). Given the choice, I would take the Cummins. I also know that the Cummins guys generally get much better fuel mileage than the V8 trucks.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's my real dilemma. I think the Allison will probably hold up longer since I'm looking for an Auto truck, and I have heard/read that dodge can't build an auto tranny to hold up to the Cummins to save their life, but I have known people with 5.9L Cummins that get like 18 mpg around town and well into the 20s on the highway. I also think that most of the Dodge tranny problems have probably been with people who actually use the truck for what it was built for, to haul. How do you guys think a Dodge auto would hold up to what I will be using it for?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd take the Dodge if I couldn't find a Ford to buy. That cummins motor will last a lot longer than the dmax. 

The dodge trans can be built up for very little and will last.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I shopped hard for a new tow vehicle this spring. If you take your time and be patient, you can find an 06 Duramax GM truck with low 100k miles (120k not 170K+) in the upper teens. It will take some time and you may miss a few, because that will be a hot item.

I ended up going with an 06 Suburban 2500 because I have 6 people in my household. The wife and I did not feel that the crew cab would be a good option for us. That was a tough call because it cost me the diesel. I went with the 8.1 gas in 4x4. I love the way it drives and am just tolerating the catastrophic stops at the fuel pump.

One last tip, you pay a bit more, but don't turn your nose up at Carmax. Their warranty company will carry a vehicle of that age out to 150K miles. My truck had 70K, so I am warranteed for 80k on an 06 truck. That is worth a lot. When I got my truck, I drove it hard immediately. I didn't like the way it shifted when pulling a trailer and they made good, giving me a complete re-build, no charge. All is good now.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*x2*

this


DSL_PWR said:


> I'd take the Dodge if I couldn't find a Ford to buy. That cummins motor will last a lot longer than the dmax.
> 
> The dodge trans can be built up for very little and will last.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Several of my fishing buddies have Dodges and haven't had any issues with their transmissions. 

My thoughts on transmissions: On old Fords 7.3s, the E4OD tranny was supposed to be the achilles heel, but mine has 215k on it without any issues.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

You never know how lucky you're gonna end up bein. Buy what you want for the price range you have. No one is going to admit it but Cummins have their own issues. My best friend runs 2 cummins.....his older rig is at 250k. The motor is solid but issues are popping up left and right and the trucks looks ready to fall apart. The truck runs about 600 miles week with every mile pulling at least 5k. His newer truck had to have motor rebuilt at 153k he had 4 injectors go down and 1 partially bad. He doesn't baby his trucks like our resident concrete cowboys. He will also only run a manual tranny so can't comment on the autos. Me and him have also worked for a guy that makes his livin cuttin hay. Runs a 40' gooseneck with a big tractor and round baler through the rolling hills covering several counties NW of Houston. He blew a 6.0 and a 6.4 powerstroke before 100k. He runs a duramax now. I say drive both and buy what you feel comfortable with. You're gonna spin your wheels gettin 100 different opinions on here.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I love my 6.4, but I can admit I wanted a Duramax. The biggest problem with them is finding one worth the asking price. Between the 5.9 and a Duramax I would lean towards Duramax especially if it is the LBZ. Slick said it well that the Cummins is bullet proof but the rest of the truck not so much. 

Regardless of which truck you go with, I would try to find one that was left stock or close to it. If you want a truck that is modified, do it yourself.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

txwader247 said:


> I love my 6.4, but I can admit I wanted a Duramax. The biggest problem with them is finding one worth the asking price. Between the 5.9 and a Duramax I would lean towards Duramax especially if it is the LBZ. Slick said it well that the Cummins is bullet proof but the rest of the truck not so much.
> 
> Regardless of which truck you go with, I would try to find one that was left stock or close to it. If you want a truck that is modified, do it yourself.


This is solid advice. Stay away from hot trucks. When dealing with emissions equipped trucks (which you don't have to worry about), is a whole different game. I know what wader has done to his truck and know it's an animal.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I would look at the Cummins/Dmax on a case by case bases. You could find a babied xxx that is perfect for you. Don't rule out the Ford 7.3psd. occasionally low mileage ones will pop up. The Ford is noticeable bigger inside if that appeals to you.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Charlie, I know the old 7.3 is a very dependable motor, but comparing it to a "newer" 5.9L Cummins or a Duramax isn't really fair I don't think. And I know this is probably going to upset some people and I'm not trying to start anything but I think the reason the 7.3 is so dependable is because it doesn't make enough power to hurt itself. Don't get me wrong it is a GREAT motor but it isn't on an equal playing field comparing it to a newer 5.9 or a DMAX. And from what I have seen with several people that I know that have the 7.3 is they don't get near the fuel economy as the other 2.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

What you have said about the 7.3 is largely true. If it is not on your list, I will not continue with its virtues. It has plenty.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Like I said the 7.3 is a great motor. Didn't mean to "talk it down" but no it's not on my list mainly because it doesn't get the fuel mileage that I am looking for and most people who are selling their 7.3s are very proud of them.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Check out http://www.dieselhub.com/ . It's a good research site.


----------



## The Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd take the Dodge if I couldn't find a Ford to buy. That cummins motor will last a lot longer than the dmax.
> 
> The dodge trans can be built up for very little and will last.


Seriously you would take a Ford in that year model range he has? That's just stooopid. Ford and its 4 different Diesels in 10 years. Sheep leading the sheep. I agree Ford's technology and inside features are sweet. Their last three motors are garbage.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Not sure how you have to dress for your daily drive but my 06 Dodge Megacab with 5.9 cummins has a very weak A/C. It will get cold after driving some highway miles but it sucked from day one. That is my only complaint for that truck. I bought new Chevy and it will freeze you out in the parking lot before you get going. Allison 1000 6 speed auto is smooth.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

*which truck*

I'm in the same boat as flatfisher, i'm thinking about the 2011 ford and up. Is the first gen 6.7 having any probs? Longevity and pulling? Not looking to spend huge $$. 2011's are getting less $$. Just wondering?


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Fireguy, Both of my neighbors have 6.7s and they love them. Plenty of power without any mods. Not real sure about mpgs but I would think it would be in the 15-18 range. I haven't heard anything bad about the 6.7. If/when you get one let me know what think about it


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The Patriot said:


> Seriously you would take a Ford in that year model range he has? That's just stooopid. Ford and its 4 different Diesels in 10 years. Sheep leading the sheep. I agree Ford's technology and inside features are sweet. Their last three motors are garbage.


Yes I would. The 6.4L can be made bullet proof and it will last.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

fireguy said:


> I'm in the same boat as flatfisher, i'm thinking about the 2011 ford and up. Is the first gen 6.7 having any probs? Longevity and pulling? Not looking to spend huge $$. 2011's are getting less $$. Just wondering?


The '11 is quirky with turbos. You hear about people grenading turbos and then once they are replaced they seem to be ok.

Other than that I have not heard of any major issues that should keep you from buying one. If you can find a '12 then go that route.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 2011 6.7 and the only issues I have had were the windshield seal and the plastic over the airbag cracking. Other than that, the truck has been rock solid.

Keep in mind, people with truck issues tend to post online. The vast majority who have no problems with their trucks, don't. That's true of any make.


----------

